# Kirk Anderson from the Backwards Beekeepers in Los Angeles is coming to NYC July 9/10



## MegP (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for the move! Sorry for the misplaced thread.


----------



## MegP (Mar 29, 2009)

This weekend! If any beekeepers in the Catskills read this, we will be up near Shandaken Mon-Wed and stopping the the Hudson Valley on Tuesday to see some of Sam's bee yards so if anyone wants to come talk shop, DM me!


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh hi Meg, I was at Sam's last meeting in Tivoli when you were there.
I can't come but I hope you guys all have a good turnout!

How come the poster mentions ice cream but you are talking beer? Is it icecream beer floats? eeeww! lol


----------



## MegP (Mar 29, 2009)

Haha, well right after the event at Eagle st they are hosting an ice cream social to raise funds for the farm. We will be headed out to the farm shortly after for beers and bee chit-chat! No beer floats this time, though I do hear stout makes for a tasty recipe!


----------

